# HS45 Fuel cap gasket



## jr27236 (Jan 11, 2017)

Is there a separate gasket that can be purchased for the HS45. The one I have is damaged and leaks. Don't need an entire cap.


----------



## DND 9000 (Jan 12, 2017)

No, there is no seperate gasket for that filler cap.


----------

